# Pure Ephedrine HCL and the Original ULTIMATE ORANGE is back for IMF'ers!!!



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 17, 2012)

YES Correct Dear IronMag-ers,

 The original ULTIMATE  ORANGE with 50 Mgs of Ephedrine HCL per Serving is back!

No 1,3Dimethyl? No Problem! 
  Tired of PreWorkouts that do not work very well which are loaded with caffeine? Good Bye!

*The Dragon of PreWorkouts is Back!*

Also Pure 50mg Ephedrine Caps as well 

We just wanted to say hello!


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 17, 2012)

50mg ephedrine is excessive. IMO


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 17, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> 50mg ephedrine is excessive. IMO



Hi Sir, that was the dose of Ultimate Orange, but since its a powdered product you can simply scale back the dose by a scoop 

We also have a Liquid Ephedrine HCL which is 25 mgs per ml I believe.

Details coming later tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 17, 2012)

Our Banner and Email will be up tomorrow 
*
PS our Ultimate Orange will be $29.99

We SHIP Domes, via Priority!
*


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 17, 2012)

How many scoops/servings per container? Thanks!


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 18, 2012)

Ephedrine-Rep said:


> Hi Sir, that was the dose of Ultimate Orange, but since its a powdered product you can simply scale back the dose by a scoop
> 
> We also have a Liquid Ephedrine HCL which is 25 mgs per ml I believe.
> 
> Details coming later tonight/tomorrow.



Nice, 25mg is the norm. I would put some kind of warning/info on the powder, which explains that a first time ephedrine user should start off with a lower dose. If somebody has never used ephedrine before and they take 50mg, they're likely to be cracked out, and not in a good way.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 18, 2012)

_*The Dragon of Pre-Workouts is Back! *_

Gentlemen take advantage of this Offer.
This is a designer product for the Underground Community.
Shipping is Domestic, and via Priority.

Enjoy!







 Originally Posted by *sityslicker* 

 
 How many scoops/servings per container? Thanks!




*Ultimate Orange* pre-workout drink

20 servings per container is *$29.99*

Formula:
CEM (Creatine Ethyl Ester Malate) 3grams
Arginine AKG 3 grams
Glutamine AKG 3 grams
Ephedrine HCL 50mg
Caffiene HCL 300mg
Yohimbine HCL 3mg
ALA 200mg
Synephrine HCL 50mg
Vinpocetine 5mg
Dextrose 12 grams
Whey protein isolate 15 grams
Beta Alanine​


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 18, 2012)

confirming Ephedrine tab cost today.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!

 Please start with half a serving guys, the stuff is STRONG

Guys here is the final Detail info on price/ TA/ Payment option.

Thanks very much for the consideration



*Shipping is a flat $10 for priority usps shipping with tracking number.*
Payment is done via greendot only.
T/A is 3-6 days always.

*Ultimate Orange pre-workout drink
20 servings per container is $29.99*

Forumula:
CEM (Creatine Ethyl Ester Malate) 3grams
Arginine AKG 3 grams
Glutamine AKG 3 grams
Ephedrine HCL 50mg
Caffiene HCL 300mg
Yohimbine HCL 3mg
ALA 200mg
Synephrine HCL 50mg
Vinpocetine 5mg
Dextrose 12 grams
Whey protein isolate & Beta Alanine 15 grams

*Ephedrine Hcl  50 mgs, 100 count $40*


----------



## Luxx (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't wait to get some!


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2012)

Ephedrine-Rep said:


> _*The Dragon of Pre-Workouts is Back! *_
> 
> Gentlemen take advantage of this Offer.
> This is a designer product for the Underground Community.
> ...


​
These ingredients look very impressive. I dont normally gush over pre workout supps but this looks outstanding!


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

The caps also are outstanding. hope the $40 for 100 caps is reasonable for you guys! 

1 Cap and you will be sweating for 8 hours lol, you almost dont need to stack it with anything its so effective


----------



## mm8098 (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it available yet?


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 24, 2012)

bump on this.  Looks like a solid product.


----------



## pcf (Sep 24, 2012)

How do we order ?  Thanks.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Agreed. this stuff looks nice. bye bye bronk aid. ;-)


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys we are working out the kinks on a minor techy issue:

We have used both lots of the Ephedrine, both items are stellar...........So I went ahead and started advertising here for less then a week waiting for the labs since I knew they were GTG.

They Labs showed 98.1% on the caps, but the labs were NOT signed by the tech, which for a 3rd party Independent Lab test renders it Moot.

I am FURIOUS since I know the stuff is GTG, but cannot put my rep on the line or this new project unless I see the Signature.

Sorry about that! We will be back as soon as I get the singed copy which should be 7 days or so.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 25, 2012)

SFW will be getting a sample of the caps soon ( By Monday I believe)


----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)

Ephedrine-Rep said:


> SFW will be getting a sample of the caps soon ( By Monday I believe)





Cant wait!


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice.  Looking forward to it. Nice to see some HCL instead of the alkolaid based products out there.


----------



## jmr79x (Sep 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 30, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I would put some kind of warning/info on the powder, which explains that a first time ephedrine user should start off with a lower dose. If somebody has never used ephedrine before and they take 50mg, they're likely to be cracked out, and not in a good way.



*Label Warning*

That NEVER works.  Cigarette packs tell you that smoking may kill you.  But people keep smoking. 

*Liabilty *

Warnings are simply a method of a business covering it's ass against law suits. 

*Lawyers*

However, that doesn't work either.  Lawyers will sue you, anyway. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 30, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Label Warning*
> 
> That NEVER works.  Cigarette packs tell you that smoking may kill you.  But people keep smoking.
> 
> ...



I never really thought this product was on the up and up. In other words, I never really thought it was a legitimate company. I just figure the least they could do was put a crazy warning label on their underground product.


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 8, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> What happened?


----------



## pcf (Oct 9, 2012)

Did ANYONE place a an order for this ???  Anyone receive anything ???  thanks.


----------



## jmr79x (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## oufinny (Oct 9, 2012)

So where did this go?  This is the second Ultimate Orange supplier on as many months on IML.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 15, 2012)

would love to try ephedrine for a nice cutting stack after i finish my ph cycle


----------



## PaulG777 (Oct 23, 2012)

Following your thread on the original Ultimate Orange. After attaining 3% body fat some years ago ... I have resumed my quest for more. Where, how and how fast can I get it?


----------



## PaulG777 (Oct 23, 2012)

Where can I get it? I am over 21


----------



## Z499 (Oct 23, 2012)

ratedR said:


> would love to try ephedrine for a nice cutting stack after i finish my ph cycle



go to walmart pharmacy tell them you have asthma and get a box of primatine, each pill has the active ingredient of 12.5mg of ephedrine hcl or you can order off the link, when i ran my eca stack i used 2 tabs

Buy Primatene Bronchial Asthma Relief, Tablets & More | drugstore.com


----------



## ratedR (Oct 23, 2012)

Z499 said:


> go to walmart pharmacy tell them you have asthma and get a box of primatine, each pill has the active ingredient of 12.5mg of ephedrine hcl or you can order off the link, when i ran my eca stack i used 2 tabs
> 
> Buy Primatene Bronchial Asthma Relief, Tablets & More | drugstore.com



As apposed to getting Bronkaid(25mg)? I been looking at Bronkaid/Caffine/asprin stacks might run this. You think CLen/T3 would be a better fit?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 24, 2012)

I wasn't sure how much or how little ephedrine it would take for me to feel it so I went with primatine because I can always add more but once in your system you can't take away


----------



## ratedR (Oct 24, 2012)

Z499 said:


> I wasn't sure how much or how little ephedrine it would take for me to feel it so I went with primatine because I can always add more but once in your system you can't take away



Oh alright sounds smart. Im like 6'3" 255-260lbs at around 18%bf maybe i might need a little more ephedrine. Thanks for the help


----------



## Z499 (Oct 24, 2012)

ratedR said:


> Oh alright sounds smart. Im like 6'3" 255-260lbs at around 18%bf maybe i might need a little more ephedrine. Thanks for the help



No prob man. Also look up how to clean beta2 receptors because after a while it feels like when your taking the stack it starts to feel like its not working as well and cleaning the beta2 receptors really helps with that problem. I believe it's Benadryl, it's been a while since a ran an eca stack.


----------



## jmr79x (Oct 25, 2012)

what happened to this guy?


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Nov 7, 2012)

that is not the original formula, it would be great to see the real UO return


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 7, 2012)

Curious product, so what happened?


----------



## SFW (Nov 7, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Curious product, so what happened?



He/she was to send samples but they never arrived. No reply to PM's either. This was over a month ago btw.

Last pm he/she sent me stated that the lab never signed off on the products and they needed to be tested again. Then they vanished from the sponsor section.

Shame...i was looking forward to trying it.


----------



## girpy (Nov 7, 2012)

hmm, I got my samples of the ephedrine and two big bags of the ultimate orange.....stuff is great, wondering what happened.


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2012)

Lab never signed off on the tests. My guess is heavy lead/cadmium and arsenic in the samples. Enjoy your cancer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> He/she was to send samples but they never arrived. No reply to PM's either. This was over a month ago btw.
> 
> Last pm he/she sent me stated that the lab never signed off on the products and they needed to be tested again. Then they vanished from the sponsor section.
> 
> Shame...i was looking forward to trying it.



Thank for the breakdown.


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

Ephedrine-Rep said:


> _*The Dragon of Pre-Workouts is Back! *_
> 
> Gentlemen take advantage of this Offer.
> This is a designer product for the Underground Community.
> ...



Wow, Ultimate Orange was amazing in its day!


----------



## ghales (Apr 30, 2017)

w
I uses to use this years ago.  Where can I purchase this now?


----------

